# white dots on my plants? what are they?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

They are all over my chain swords. Are they snail eggs or something? fish doesnt seem to eat it and no snails are coming out of it


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you have nerite snails?

They look like nerite snail eggs. I have them all over my driftwood.
If in fact they are nerite eggs, they will most likely never hatch. Most would agree that nerite eggs require brackish water to mature.

Hope this helps.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

ahh yes i have 18 nerite snails as primary algae control. You think they will hatch if i move them to a brackish water q tank? Pretty much just add some salt to the water right.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

They are definitely _nerita_ snail egg capsules.

It is a myth that they only breed in brackish water, or need brackish water to breed.

I wouldn't worry about it, just leave them alone.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

My Olive Nerites breed like mad in my tank, and it is not brackish. I started with 30, and even sent out as many as 15 to friends, but last I checked I have at least 60.


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mine never mature....and I know many others have the same experiences. Perhaps it is the type of nerite that I have? Don't know for sure.

I do know that many online snail sources note that they do not mature in freshwater. See AZ gardens description of nerites.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

mine do....I started with 30 I gave away 15 I now how 55....


----------

